# Procedure to Flash HP BIOS With Bootable USB



## geishaslave (Feb 28, 2008)

Procedure to create a bootable USB drive with HP BIOS flasher. Useful for BIOS recovery for a machine you do not have admin access for. 

This is for the HP Elitebook 8470p, but should be able to modify for your model.

Requires a computer or laptop running Windows, no encryption and admin privileges, and an 8GB or smaller USB drive formatted as FAT16 or FAT32.

Need to know the ROM family SSID for the machine to be flashed.

Go to the following link then follow the procedure to enter BIOS setup then get the information:
https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c00007682

Next, download the latest softpaq for the BIOS version. Go to the HP support website then download the BIOS file using the model number:
https://support.hp.com/us-en

Execute the softpaq, it will self-extract to C:\SWSetup.

Open the folder containing the BIOS files.

For the example described herein, the BIOS flash util is HPQFlash, the BIOS is in a CAB file.

Using the ROM family SSID from above, copy the matching CAB file to a filename ROM.CAB. 

Run hpqflash.exe. This will begin the prompts to create a bootable USB drive containing the BIOS.
 
Click on Next. 

Make sure to select the ‘Create a USB flash drive…’ option. Then click on Next.

If necessary, highlight the target USB drive, then click on Next. If no drives showing, make sure to use an 8GB or smaller, formatted as FAT32 or FAT16. NTFS, or larger than 8GB will probably not work. You can also try the Refresh button.

Now eject the USB drive, connect it to the HP computer that needs to be flashed. Make sure the AC power adapter is connected. Boot from USB, usually by powering on then pressing F9 until the boot options screen appears. Use the up/down arrows to highlight the USB drive, press Enter then allow the flash to run.

Attached PDF contains screen shots.


----------

